# Laundry Room Cabinets Thread



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

This past week, I've started on building some laundry room cabinets for my Aunt. Here's a picture of the design I made up using the google sketchup program  Works amazing! 
And just a couple progress photos... Hope you all like it! :happy: Still some touch-ups such as filling, sanding, painting to do yet, as well as the doors, and shelves

Keep posted!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice work, Levi!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Really nice Levi. Once again I'm impressed not only with your workmanship but your design abilities as well. Very ornate but nicely balanced at the same time.


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you both for your kind words  I'm hoping to get at least a little touch ups done on the cabinets this week amidst my busy life at the moment! Thank you again! it means so much


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

They turned out excellent Levi, another great project, your work never ceases to surprise me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Awesome!!*


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you Lee and Mark for your kind words  It means a lot to hear it from guys who have been in the woodworking hobby/business for many more years than I have!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Nice work, Levi! Looks great. That's a good way to get come local jobs, if your needing them. I am sure that Your Aunt is going to proudly tell WHO made them! Very nice, indeed:


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words!  Today I got the doors painted! So as here's some pics of the doors propped up in the face frames... I'm just waiting for the hinges and latches to arrive!
Next is the shelves, which I'll probably work on tomorrow; leaving on the weekend and all.

Over all I'm actually quite pleased with how things turned out!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Levi, you are very very talented! I've only become a serious hobbyist in the last couple of years, but at 52, I don't think I have the time to catch up to your expertise* :blink:


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

N'awlins77 said:


> *Levi, you are very very talented! I've only become a serious hobbyist in the last couple of years, but at 52, I don't think I have the time to catch up to your expertise* :blink:


Lee, Trust me I've only been working with wood since I was ten.. which is 7 years almost 8 now. I have found the key to beautiful work is one, the tools, as well as the patience. If a man has patience I believe he could just about build any piece! Because practice takes patience  Just keep excelling in your work and aim for perfection! 

These cabinets may look nice and hard to accomplish but it's just one piece and detail at a time that make them what they are 

Thanks so much for your kind words! It means so much, especially at my age!


----------

